# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам LG DVX 453/457K (DVD/karaoke), есть DVD диски на продажу.

## wriavine

Распродажа по сезону  DVD+караоке. 100 гр. 
Есть диски, МР3, по 5 гр 
Звоните, договоримся 0630339417.

----------

